# Template thickness question



## atmguru222 (Feb 27, 2011)

I want to purchase a letter and a number template set. The router template guides I have extend 9/64" to 7/16" (depending which template guide I use) below the router subplate surface. The thicker the template the better. Does anyone have a suggestion which template sets would be a good buy, and would be thick enough to accomodate the template guide depths mentioned here? 

Any help would be most appreciated!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

atmguru222 said:


> I want to purchase a letter and a number template set. The router template guides I have extend 9/64" to 7/16" (depending which template guide I use) below the router subplate surface. The thicker the template the better. Does anyone have a suggestion which template sets would be a good buy, and would be thick enough to accomodate the template guide depths mentioned here?
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated!!


Welcome to the forum Matt., whilst I cant answer your specific question, have you considered freehand routing signs, it isn't as difficult as one would think, especially if, unlike this sign with raised letters, a "V" bit is used, the words/ letters/numbers are printed full size in the style that you choose and transferred with carbon paper to the wood. For general template making, 1/2" MDF is perfect.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matt

The guides below are made just for the job you want to do.
Letter Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

======



atmguru222 said:


> I want to purchase a letter and a number template set. The router template guides I have extend 9/64" to 7/16" (depending which template guide I use) below the router subplate surface. The thicker the template the better. Does anyone have a suggestion which template sets would be a good buy, and would be thick enough to accomodate the template guide depths mentioned here?
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated!!


----------



## atmguru222 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thank you for your reply*



harrysin said:


> Welcome to the forum Matt., whilst I cant answer your specific question, have you considered freehand routing signs, it isn't as difficult as one would think, especially if, unlike this sign with raised letters, a "V" bit is used, the words/ letters/numbers are printed full size in the style that you choose and transferred with carbon paper to the wood. For general template making, 1/2" MDF is perfect.


Harrysin:

Thank you for your reply! I like your methodology that you use in letter templates. This opens up many possibilities for fonts, letter sizes, even letters of foreign languages. One question, though. Is it difficult to route freehand when making signs? Being a beginner, I have not tried it yet.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Matt, I was age about 74 when I made that, my first freehand sign and I really was VERY surprised at how easy it was and of course if one isn't going to have it with raised letters, then it's going to be even easier, much easier. Go ahead, surprise everyone, especially yourself!


----------

